# bleeding food coloring



## daniela123 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was wondering why would food coloring bleed from modeling chocolate and Fondant? I made a chocolate dog on a cake and the red that i put in the collar ,eyes and toes bled off the cake.I painted it on with a brush and mixed the gel food coloring in the fondant but they bled i was wondering if anyone would know why that happened.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Reason such as high temperature, facile, etc. can cause it. If I were you, try to draw and crave some shape on your cake like for example: eyes on your dog. Maybe it could help.. :bounce:


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm not real clear on what you're saying.
This is what I know:

you made a dog out of modeling chocolate
some color bled somewhere
you painted the collar, eyes and nose with something.
What I don't know is:

what you painted with
Are you saying you made the dog, then painted the details on with with gel food coloring that was mixed with fluid fondant? Or did you paint the dog with gel color and the fondant was also colored with gel color that was kneaded in?

Once I'm clear on that, perhaps I can answer the question........


----------

